# General > Recommendations >  A Diet for Stressed women

## golach

A Special Diet for todays Woman to help cope with Stress

Breakfast
1 Grapefruit
1 Slice Whole  wheat toast
1 Cup skimmed milk

Lunch
1 small portion of lean steamed Chicken with a cup of Spinach
1 cup of Herbal Tea
1 Ferrero Rocher

Afternoon Tea
The rest of the Ferrero Rocher
1 tub of Haagen Dazs ice cream with chocolate chip topping

Dinner

4 Glasses wine (Red or White)
2 loaves of Garlic Bread
1 family sized supreme pizza
3 Snickers bars

Late night snack

1 whole Sara Lee cheesecake (eaten directly from the freezer)

Remember that when Stressed is spelt backwards it is.

DESSERTS

----------


## unicorn

:Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   brilliant diet I am DEFINATELY gonna try that one next time life gets me down   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------

